# which filtration for a 180



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i would get a wet dry but it is little too much work and a little too much money. I was thinking for my 180 gallon either 2 magnum 350s or 3 aquaclear 500s? What do you think?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I think you will be fine with either of those 2 combos, but you can create your own filtration system if you are up for it...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

nah i dont think so, its too confusing


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> nah i dont think so, its too confusing


 Just thought I would suggest just in case you had some spare time on your hands or something.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

what kinda fish and how many are going in the 180. And how big an opening you got for filters?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

im gonna have some big catfish (leiarius marmoratus,red tail cat) and I have like 150 bucks to spend on filtration


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

get three emporer 400's or three ac 500's.
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

For $150 i've seen some wet/drys on ebay around that price or you can build one.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

wet dry seems like too much work. I was thinking of using 2 magnum 350 canister filters. I am not familiar with them. How do you install a canister filter? I there a tube that goes in the tank or something?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

350 Mag's have 2 tubes.. Input/Output, powered by an electromagnetic empeller in the middle. Water enters through a siphon tube, passes through a biofilter, and exits.

Just place the empeller and the filter media in the middle, close the top, make sure all rubber rings are present to avoid spills, connect hoses, place in desired spot, plug it in the socket, and its ready to go.

Easy, fast, and simple.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

thanx a lot rhom, any suggestions about how or where to put the tubes in the tank? I dont want it to stand out. I'm goin for the natural look in my tank. By the way, heres what Im putting in there:

1 silver arowana
1 red tailed cat
1 peacock bass
1 sailfin marble catfish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The exit tube (forgot what its called) is in one corner of my tank, while the siphon tube is in the middle to catch dirt, waste and anything along the water flow when it comes and goes past it.

Hope this helps...


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I would put one tube in the intake in the middle and one on the end with a powerhead at the opposite end to eliminate any dead spots, then by some taller fake plants to cover up the intake tubes a bit. Just my pre-maturely ejaculated thoughts.

-Kevin-


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

well if figured i would need 2, so i will put the exit tubes in the back corners, and the intake tubes in the middle. Are these filters loud? I use whisper power filter 5s right now, so answer in comparison to those.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

do you think 2 mag 350 are enough for a 180? seems like there should be more.
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its reasonable. But if your still "iffy".. an AquaClear 500 or an Emperor 400 should do.


----------

